
Asking for feedback on our upcoming app GIL VR - Samiabuheiba
http://gil.world
======
Samiabuheiba
We are carious to launch to YC community even before reaching our clients.
Please email me at ceo@gil.world to receive our latest apk for Android. Many
thanks, Sami

